# Aqua Dama Flat bar



## keh16 (Nov 30, 2010)

First, I totally admit I know very little. 

Is this bike technically a road bike or not? Thanks


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes it is technically a road bike that has flat bars. Nice looking bike.


----------

